# photographers close call



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Photographer narrowly escapes crocodile attack. - YouTube#!


----------



## Jstephen (Aug 28, 2011)

Now that was close! : victory:


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Jesus
Talk about taking your eye off the ball

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ooooooooooh, I love how they're all laughing about it, I'd be emptying my pants


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dickhead comes to mind!


----------



## charlie8687 (Jun 22, 2011)

wow too close for comfort.....


----------



## lessthanthree (Mar 24, 2010)

made me jump! How silly and naive can you be?!


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

What kind of a idiot turns there back on a croc:bash:


----------



## daniele1272 (Apr 14, 2010)

that one croc must of been there watching for some time scary still an idiot by the way and i hope he risked his live for a deasent pic silly git


----------



## badwool (Aug 15, 2012)

That moron deserves getting it.

"lets make them associate humans with food"

smooth.


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

The croc only wanted to ask to see the picture, make sure it's their good side.

... Or is that too anthropomorphic?!


----------

